
Did China steal Japan's bullet train technology? - wei_jok
https://www.quora.com/Did-China-actually-steal-Japans-Shinkansen-technology-considering-so-many-accusations-from-the-Japanese-people?share=1
======
jdnenej
I wish Australia would steal it.

~~~
mytailorisrich
You guys seem to like to ponder things for a long time [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail_in_Australia)

